# A Fun Quitting Story



## Mike McKinzie (Aug 23, 2015)

I made my last Uber trip on September 30 and waited a few weeks to do a short story write up as to why. Also, our oldest son got Married on October 10, 2015, therefore September was pretty busy.

Anyway, why did I quit Uber? I actually enjoyed driving people around and it was an easy job. But driving in a Chevrolet Silverado 2500 HD 4X4 is not really the best vehicle for making money. I probably LOST money, but that isn't the point.

During my last week, I made 25 trips and got 24 5-stars! I got one 1-star, who knows why?!? So what does my weekly email say from Uber? It tells me that I am a "BELOW AVERAGE" driver! That one 1-star brought me down to a 4.84 average, below the 4.85 average that Uber wants! Over the very few weeks I drove, I got comments like "BEST Uber driver ever", "Great Uber Ride", "Loved riding in the huge truck", "very courteous driver", etc... So what does someone like me do? Why, I went on a job interview and now make MORE in a week than I made in a month with Uber. Actually, I make more in TWO DAYS now than I did in a month with Uber, but whose counting? I guess getting 96% Five Star ratings is just not good enough for Uber. And although I only made around 150 trips, I kept that 4.85 +/- rating.

But here is the really fun part. HOW much money did Uber make off of me? $1,537.58 was my total fares collected, around $10 a trip, which is a fair fare average. So I made 75% or $1,153.19. My son referred me and got a $200.00 bonus after my first 20 trips. I also got a bonus of $150.00 after my first twenty trips! My first trip was August 19, 2015 and my last trip was September 30, 2015, I got two cars fully inspected, my truck and our Hyundai Genesis, and Uber made a whopping $34.39 from my work!!

And for the final question, what did I do with that $1,303.19 that I made? Why, I went to Vegas and had a Fantastic Weekend!!!! Even made a little bit MORE money in the Poker Room of the Luxor!

So if Uber works for you, that's great, more power to you. But I am guessing that most of you would make MORE money working part time at McDonald's or Subway?!

UBER OFF!


----------



## DieselkW (Jul 21, 2015)

My favorite comment: "I wish every time I needed a ride, Tim would be there"

I am dismayed at the weekly report. 35 rides, 34 of them were 5* ratings. WTF?? I laugh it off, because I have so many rides now I can't be hurt by one a week. 4.9 overall.

Yes, my car is a fuel miser, durable and reliable and the only reason I'm turning a profit at this low income business. 

I'll quit some day, just can't go back to that 40 hour a week thing. I like this freedom, a lot. When I do quit, I'll get myself deactivated by insisting passengers pay me a cash tip. "Yes, it is "required" - my car my rules. You don't like it, get out."

Might actually make a decent day's pay that way.


----------



## FBM (Oct 30, 2015)

Dont feel low there lol. It probably won't be long before I get thrown in the fire. I had a 4.61. Then I saw that someone gave a 3 star. I wonder why?? And you know how even just ONE bad rating can "kill" AT this point. I don't care anymore. But I know. I have heard dozens of times. "No need to look at the rating for a while." I have 117 trips only. Probably only 100 actually rated me. I'm not sure when Uber will give me a warning or something. I know I heard every 100 trips??? I'm just going to be me. If it's not good enough. OH WELL. Uber requires us to have a substantially high score to stay. And And 4 and a 1/2 stars out of 5 is *beyond* good already.

But at this time, I am just working part time, not full time. ALL I WANT is to work for the rest of this month and all December. That's all. Make extra money for the holidays. So at this moment, I'm not putting much miles on my car. Because I just hang out local. But HEY, I never know, Maybe I will be able to continue for a good while. I would like to stay in this job *part time. *


----------

